
Here is My Glimpse of the Future - rayvega
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/03/09/here-is-my-glimpse-of-the-future/
======
rayvega
While the message might be genuine and the site founder might have legitimate
intentions to help other software developers succeed in business, the tone and
style of the language reminds me too much of the language used in self-help
seminars or pyramid schemes promising grand rewards if you simply follow the
given advice.

It unintentionally and perhaps naively raises my suspicions and skepticism.

------
xiaoma
I hate how the "message" isn't just on the site for us to see. If Rob isn't
doing something underhanded, why insist on email?

There is a solution, though. If someone were to create a throwaway email
account, say _bringitspammers@hotmail.com_ and use a password we could all
guess, like _spam88_ , and have <http://www.sixfiguresoftware.com/> send its
"message" there, then people on HN could read it without trusting leaving
their own email accounts vulnerable to marketing spam.

Bug-myinbox-not if you will.

